# [Graphic Photos] Ibadan Poly SUG in Fatal Car Accident Enroute Political Rally



## LequteMan (Jan 31, 2015)

*Nigeria- *The Student Union government of the Polytechnic Ibadan yesterday were involved in an accident which claimed the live of the welfare director Omotosho Marvelous and left many injured. 

Reports say the Students Union entourage were on their way to a political rally within the state and were caught up in a tragic accident around the Iseyin area.











#Ibadan #IbadanPoly #SUG #Iseyin


----------



## Temitope (Jan 31, 2015)

I saw this guy's deadbody on one Poly Ibadan student Facebook page yesterday. So tragic for his family. I don't know why students will be risking their lives because of politicians.


----------



## e-sugar (Jan 31, 2015)

Abi o. Some people don't even think straight. For that kinda accident to occur means the driver was distracted ....prolly by the raucous passengers. Just bcos f a yeye rally. SMH

RIP to the dead sha


----------



## LequteMan (Jan 31, 2015)

Temitope said:


> I saw this guy's deadbody on one Poly Ibadan student Facebook page yesterday. So tragic for his family. I don't know why students will be risking their lives because of politicians.



It's due to a lack of vision and aspirations. They don't really know what they want from life, they just want money. SMH


----------

